# R2O Hawaii



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Just as an FYI- R2O just recieved an amazing shipment from Hawaii. All landed perfectly... No DOA and very healthy. 

Saw the following:

1. Yellow tangs- (10-15) small to large 
2. Gold rim x Achilles hybrid tang-(1) a steel of a price
3. Mystery Wrasse-(4-6) best I have ever seen!
4. Potters Angles- (3-5) amazing colours
5. Flame wrasse pair- (3 pairs) very healthy
6. Flame angle- (4-5) bright red 
7. Bright yellow hogfish (1)
8. Kole tang-(10-16)tiny to large

Pictures added!


There are so many more! Worth paying a visit. Ryan's a really nice guy and is very passionate about what he sells.

Happy hunting!


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures updated!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

